

Sad state of South Korean internet - Aegean
http://www.osnews.com/story/23481/Sad_State_of_South_Korean_Internet

======
tumult
Linkbait title. Should read, "Sad state of ActiveX requirements on the
websites of major banks and government institutions in South Korea", which
hasn't really changed in a while.

~~~
hga
This just changed, with one excuse being that the old system doesn't really
work in the mobile space. See e.g.:
[http://www.electronista.com/articles/10/07/01/korea.no.longe...](http://www.electronista.com/articles/10/07/01/korea.no.longer.requires.activex.for.online.sales/)

